# Hymer Listing



## Chalkie1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi all, got a question for a suspension buf... I have a 1989 Hymer 660s which has a leaf spring and telescopic damper on each corner.
The van weight is not very evenly distributed as i have a heavy Onan generater, fridge, gas bottles x 2 and a 120ltr fuel tank all on the right hand side and the generator fuel tank (empty), waste tank (empty) and two leisure batteries on the other...
Problem is i'm listing to the right, is it the leaf spring or the damper that needs replacing?


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

It's the spring.

The damper does nothing to support the load, it only reduces the "sponginess" of the suspension. There are companies around who will re-set or repair leaf springs, usually more economical than replacement.


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

http://www.springs.me.uk/


----------



## norm1955 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hi Sorry for the late reply,been working early shifts.........

You may wish to consider fitting rear air suspension (bellows fit above spring to body) they made a Massive difference to our 1988 S700. got all my stuff from Marcle leisure. Speak to Steve.

I also have an Onan gene fitted, it also helps when HGV's pass you,it stops/reduces body sway caused by the turbulence,depending on how its loaded you can also adjust the height.

We tow a small car behind (caratow) 

PM me if you want & I will give you my phone number & explain all.

King Regards
Norman


----------

